# Chị Em Nhà Mình Hay Uống Loại Nào An Toàn Và Tốt Cho Sức Khoẻ?



## tuxinh (17 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em đang phân vân vì mấy bữa nay thấy rùm beng nhiều loại nước uống loạn xạ hết cả lên, đi siêu thị cũng thấy nhiều loại khác nhau mà không biết loại nào hợp khẩu vị, tốt và an toàn cho sức khoẻ nữa. Theo các chị em thì thường uống loại nào và có ai kinh nghiệm biết các hãng nào của cty nào thì đạt chuẩn bây giờ ko ạ?


----------



## danlinh (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

An toàn thì mẹ nó tự đun hay xay ép nước hoa quả ấy, nhưng hoa quả nhớ chọn nguồn gốc rõ ràng tốt nhé. Đừng mua mấy loại TQ hay phun thuốc nhiều uống vào còn hai hơn.


----------



## metam (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

Cần gì siêu thị giờ em đi ra ngoài hàng quán uống nước cũng đủ thứ rồi. Đa số em chọn nước ép thôi các mẹ ạ, còn ko có thì uống Lipton trà xanh hay nước lọc Aqua gì đấy thôi cho đơn giản.


----------



## bichtram (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em cũng hay uống nước lọc Aqua, mà mấy nước giải khát khác nếu ko có thì nên uống gì thì được mấy chị em?


----------



## tusu064 (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em cũng hóng, giờ nhiều loại quá đúng là ko biết loại nào tốt, chị nào chuyên gia bên QA  chia sẻ  đi.


----------



## BichLuynh (19 Tháng mười một 2016)

Ko cần phải làm QA kiểm tra chất lượng mới biết, trên báo cũng ghi mà. Mấy bộ sản phẩm của Suntory Pepsico như Pepsi, Sting, Tea+ Plus Ô Long, Tea+ Plus Matcha, Aquafina, Tropicana Twister, Mirinda, 7Up, Revive, Mountain Dew, Lipton, Evervess đều ở mức an toàn cho người sử dụng theo Bộ Y Tế kiểm tra hẳn hoi nè
news.zing.vn/suntory-pepsico-vn-100-mau-san-pham-kiem-nghiem-dat-chuan-post690746.html


----------



## 4su (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em thì thích uống Sting, từ hòi SV đã mê giờ vẫn thích các chị ạ.


----------



## ThuyDung (22 Tháng mười một 2016)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Ko cần phải làm QA kiểm tra chất lượng mới biết, trên báo cũng ghi mà. Mấy bộ sản phẩm của Suntory Pepsico như Pepsi, Sting, Tea+ Plus Ô Long, Tea+ Plus Matcha, Aquafina, Tropicana Twister, Mirinda, 7Up, Revive, Mountain Dew, Lipton, Evervess đều ở mức an toàn cho người sử dụng theo Bộ Y Tế kiểm tra hẳn hoi nè
> news.zing.vn/suntory-pepsico-vn-100-mau-san-pham-kiem-nghiem-dat-chuan-post690746.html


Chà giờ mới biết nguyên bộ này toàn của Pepsi 1 nhà hết ah  Mình cũng hay uống mấy loại trong đám này lắm


----------



## ThinPham (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

Thích trà ô long và matcha  uống vào thấy mát và thích nhất. Của Pepsico thì bất ngờ quá. An tâm uống rồi.


----------



## NetDepViet (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

Trà xanh, mình muốn uống trà xanh nhất


----------



## NgocTra (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mình đi làm về hay uống matcha, cũng ko biết nó của pepsico. Giờ thấy mấy chị đưa tin thấy an tâm hơn rồi. chứ ko biết uống gì luôn.


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

thích uống revive :v bạn em uống ko quen bảo nó nhạt khó uống


----------

